# Multimedia PC-Als Tisch



## Sc4r (5. September 2006)

Hallo,

Ich hab folgende Idee und benötige dabei noch nen bissel eure Hilfe. Also ich will meinen zweiten PC als Soundanlage, Filmserver (Aufnahme von Filme und das Abspielen),Fotoalbum und vielleicht noch als Server betreiben. Aber dieser PC soll nicht in ein normales Gehäuse sondern soll als Tisch genutzt werden in dem auch ein kleiner TFT Monitor eingelassen werden soll. Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch Ideen was man da noch so alles rein machen kann....
Auch brauch ich noch einige Internetseiten in denen vielleicht der Zusammenbau beschrieben ist oder die einrichtung. Wär nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnet. Man braucht ja was zu machen das man durch den Herbst und den Winter kommt


----------



## Dr Dau (7. September 2006)

Hallo!

Als Wohnzimmertisch?
Dann würde ich unter der Tischplatte einen Kasten setzen wo die ganzen Innereien rein kommen.
Das DVD Laufwerk/Brenner kann man ja seitlich einlassen.
Natürlich gehören auch grosse, aber langsam drehende (damit es nicht zu laut wird), Lüfter für die Luftzu-/abfuhr hinzu.
Die Tastatur würde ich auch Seitlich einlassen, hierzu würde ich mir eine passende Schublade bauen.
Evtl. könnte man auch gleich noch Lautsprecher mit einbauen.  
Die Tischplatte würde ich aufklappbar machen..... so kommt man dann auch problemlos an die Innereien (wenn es denn mal sein muss). 

Und als Highlight würde ich den TFT in die Tischplatte integrieren (am besten mittig).
Dazu würde ich den TFT in einen passenden Kasten setzen, den man bei Bedarf hochklappen kann.
Damit der TFT geschützt ist (und damit die Tischplatte bei eingeklappten TFT auch "plan" ist), würde ich eine nicht zu dünne Glasscheibe (alternativ Plexiglas) draufsetzen.
Versuche es Dir mal bildlich vorzustellen:
der TFT ist eingeklappt.....
Du spielst z.b. mit Winamp Musik ab.....
dabei läuft eines dieser Visualierungs-Plugins im Vollbildmodus.
Bei gedämpften Licht sieht es bestimmt hammergeil aus. 

Für die Lüfter (und ggf. für die Lautsprecher) würde ich Lautsprecher Spannstoff nehmen.
Dieser würde so auch gleich als Staubfilter bei den Lüftern zum Einsatz kommen.
Allerdings solltest Du den Spannstoff so befestigen, dass man ihn ggf. auch mal zum reinigen abnehmen kann.

Die Laufwerke, bzw. dessen Halter, würde ich z.b. mit Moosgummi lagern..... damit sich die Vibrationen nicht auf den Kasten übertragen.
Evtl. würde ich auch noch zusätzlich den Kasten mit Akustikschaumstoff auskleiden.

Wenn Du es ganz "nobel" haben willst, könntest Du den TFT auch per Knopfdruck elektrisch hoch und runterklappen lassen. ;-) 

Bleibt eigentlich nur noch die Frage: was macht man mit den ganzen Kabeln?!
Netzwerk liesse sich ja noch per W-LAN lösen.
Beim Stromkabel sieht es aber schon schlechter aus.
Ich weiss nicht ob es die Kabel noch gibt, aber früher gab es extra für die Unterputzverlegung Flachbandkabel..... dieses könnte man auch unterm Teppichboden verlegen.
*Aber Vorsicht:* kommt es dann zum Brand, hast Du schlechte Karten.
Dann das Kabel lieber an einer möglichst unauffälligen Stelle zur Wand führen und von dort weiter zur Steckdose.
Selbiges würde ich auch mit Kabeln machen, die z.b. zum TV oder Beamer führen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Sc4r (8. September 2006)

Also da hast paar gute Ideen aufgeschrieben, einige Überlegungen die du hattest hatte ich auch. Ich wüßte sogar wie man am besten den TFT Bildschrim schütz bzw. auch so verdeckt das es gut aussieht. Man könnte über die Tischplatte mit dem TFT Bildschirm zwei weitere Platten befestigen die dicht übereinander sind. Alle beide sollen schwenkbar sein. So kann man 
1.den Tisch größer machen
2.Trinken und weiter sachen abstellen
3.kann man den TFT abdecken

Wegen den Kabel habe ich mir auch gedanken gemacht ich werde alles über W-Lan laufen lassen. Falls ich den PC als server mal kurz nutzten will leg ich dann eben mal kurz nen Kabel.
Das Kabel mit der Stromversorgung leg ich unter das sofa durch. 

Den TFT werd ich so einbauen das man in Kippen kann sonst wird die sicht auf den Bildschirm nicht so gut und man er kennt mehr. Die Idee wegen der Tastatur finde ich recht gut werd ich mal in meine Zeichnungen mit einbauen. Werd zwei Kästen entwerfen einen Für die Tastatur und einen für den TFT. 

Die anderen Ideen von dir werd ich in meine Pläne einfließen lassen. Wenn ich des Ding im Herbst baue post ich mal dann Bilder.....

falls noch Vorschläge hast kannst ja posten 

mfg Sc4r


----------

